# Looking for rp!



## Tarron (May 30, 2016)

hey! I'm looking to pick up a few Rp partners to do a few sessions with. I'm open for just about anything clean or adult. If you have a specific type of Rp your looking for a a kink you want to play contact me on kik at TarronOtter or note me on my fa profile Userpage of tarron -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------

